# TC Composition Competition Round 2



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi all,

This week's competition will be a compositional exercise on density of materials. Make a texture based composition for 4-9 woodwinds, max 4 min but preferably under 3 min, which is built around different degrees of density of the texture. As before, interpret the guidelines the way you want.

You have one week to send me the files (preferably google drive or dropbox) and the same time next week I'll make a poll for people to vote for the best one.


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Just a quick reminder for everyone, remember to submit your work the latest by next Wednesday!


----------

